# Breakfast Fattie - Camp fire style! Lots of Q-View



## kansascitybbq (Oct 18, 2010)

A few weeks ago my wife and I along side 4 other couples go on a camping trip to the Idlewild California area. Having once been to this camp ground before, I well knew the limitations of BBQ and time!  The wife and I received our camp assignment, which was to provide breakfast for 2 mornings for the camp site.  HUH, I was hoping for Dinner - perhaps a Lamb Pojie, pulled pork, ribs etc... But Nah, Breakfast?!  Should we do the same old Ron Bugandy San Diego breakfast burrito? Maybe some biscuits and gravy? NAH - How about a Man and Woman style Breakfast Fattie!!!  Hell yea!  The next problem was the logistics, my big old smoker was not traveling with but I did remember my buddy has the "trusty rusty" Weber kettle. By friend agrees that he should be on the testing/trial committee to make sure the fatties are up to snuff. So he brings the grill, and the wife and I get the fatties rolling.  

The man Fatties consisted of:

Eggs

Bacon (duh)

Venison

Mushrooms

Chedder Cheese

Monterrey Jack Cheese

Goat Cheese

Jalapenos

HABENEROS!

Serrano Peppers

Sweet Bell Peppers

Baby Spinich

The Woman Fattie consisted of:

Half Egg/ Half no egg

LOTS of Goat Cheese

Chedder

Monterrey Jack

Spinich

Sweet peppers

A few Jalapenos

Lots of mushrooms

Both were good, but have to play favorites...  The man Fattie ruled!!!

Pictured is the Practice Round with the Weber before the Camping trip.

The standard Jimmi Dean Sausage











You got a Nice Weave there honey!











  




On the grill She goes!






Protected by indirect fire/flame the pan with apple juice worked out really well! Prevented burn outs nicely. Apple and oak wood strips were used.






This was with a little more than an hour into the smoke






At this point the interest was brewing, and the audience was looking for an ETA!

After telling them we need another 1.5 hours - a nap was in the works.






165 degrees, let's try it out!











It turned out great! No blowouts, great flavor and moisture content.  The Weber is still the Champ that has stood the test of time!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2010)

That looks great. Great choice on the ingredients too and a great lookin family


----------



## oregonsmoker (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work! I bet they where tasty.  Nice bacon weave as well!!  I did my one and only fatty a few month ago and I cheated and just wrapped it in the bacon and used toothpicks to secure it.  I will give the weave a try next time!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 18, 2010)

Goat Cheese and spinach - one of my absolute favorite combo's.   I'll camp with you guys!!! Like the way you laid it out before rolling, too.  Kudos!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 18, 2010)

Now thats one fine looking fattie you have there KcB. Bu tdidn't you know about the throwdown this month...........It's FATTIES


----------



## caveman (Oct 18, 2010)

Great pics.  The fatties were inspiring.  My mind juices are flowing..............


----------



## kansascitybbq (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Scarbelly, I am a lucky man. MBALL - I did see that but figured a breakfast fattie would be a lower half finisher! I look forward to seeing some cool ideas. Gotta love the FATTIE. Maybe I can put an entry in by month end...


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice fattie, and cutie patootie family! That is a great picture, you should frame that one!


----------



## porkaholic (Oct 19, 2010)

Great fatties, I am going to have to try those ingredients.  We have been making our fatties at home and taking them camping in vaccume pack bags.  We then either just boil the bags to warm them up or cut the fattie in thick slices and warm them up in the frying pan.  This way breakfast takes about 10 minutes to prepare with very little cleanup.  Kinda makes me want to go camping just talking about it.


----------



## thunderdome (Oct 19, 2010)

Great detailed post. Excellent pics and story. And the Weber kettle is always a plus. Thumbs Up'd


----------



## kansascitybbq (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Porkaholic, it is super easy to reheat! Since the moisture content is so high, it stays good for several days. The second day I re-heated using a South African dutch oven lid with a little oil on it.  It got the bacon to crisp back up again, good stuff.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice looking fattie.  Got to admit that the Kettle is the way to go when smoking a fattie.


----------



## realtorterry (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice Job


----------



## smokingloon (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks Fantastic!!!!! Great call on the Apple Juice and drip pan, I tried to cook ABT's on my grill up camping "Huge Fire", EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA crispy bacon.  (Note to self Apple Juice and Drip Pan)


----------



## sqwib (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice 9 x 9,

I always rope my wife into my smokes as well.Great Fattie...thanks for sharing


----------



## shhaker (Oct 20, 2010)

looks great!! nice looking family!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2010)

Everything, including the family looks GREAT !!!

Shouldn't those dogs be out there watching for something to be dropped?

Bear


----------



## silverwolf636 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow!!! That is some good lookin fatty ya got there. I was reading your ingredients and shorted out another keyboard (salivating).

I better watch or I'll lose my title on here as the fatty king. LOL (I'm not sure who started that one.)

There was one ingredient that I really need to try and that's goat cheese. I'm sure I've had it years ago out on the farm.

Thanx for the share.

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 20, 2010)

Great looking fatty! I love the ingredients.


----------

